# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Kad se brišu prekršaji?

## Nena-Jabuka

Zbog vaših novotarija pročeprkah i ostale opcije u profilu i skužim da lijepo i uredno stoji zabilježena opomena iz 2010. 
Pa ljudi, danas je 2013. :Shock: 

U MUP-u nakon nekog vremena brišu stare prometne prekršaje iz dosjea, a vi ih ovdje držite za vječnost, kao, nek se zna, za svaki slučaj. Koliko dugo?

I sama sam bila zaboravila na to, nemam pojma ni kad ni što je bilo jučer, a ne prije tri godine, i ne radi se o tome da mi je užasan bed, jer bih inače šutila ko zalivena, a ne bih sad rekla svima i svakome da obrati pažnju , i onome tko nije znao da imam tu strašnu mrlju na karijeri  :lool: , nego, kad već uvodite novotarije, dajte malo pogledajte ima li smisla držati zabilježene unedogled takve gluposti.

----------


## Deaedi

To samo ti vidiš, ako nije aktivna, ne vide je drugi.
A tebi je to dobar podsjetnik da ne budeš više zločesta!

----------


## leonisa

to vidis samo ti, admin i moderator na tom pdf  :Smile: 
ne brigaj :D

----------


## rossa

> to vidis samo ti, admin i moderator na tom pdf 
> ne brigaj :D



ukratko - zauvijek si obilježena!  :Smile:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> To samo ti vidiš, ako nije aktivna, ne vide je drugi.
> A tebi je to dobar podsjetnik da ne budeš više zločesta!


Super, sad svi znaju da sam bila naughty, naughty girl :lool:  

A kako su samo suptilni, ostave tamo da ćupi, da se bojimo, da strepimo,
 samo što ja to do danas nisam ni vidjela, ko će čeprkat te sve opcije:starost:

----------


## daddycool

scarlet letter  :Wink: 

samo si sad postigla da sam išao gledati zbog čega si dobila upozorenje
i moram ti reći da si ga bila zaslužila  :Razz:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> scarlet letter 
> 
> samo si sad postigla da sam išao gledati zbog čega si dobila upozorenje
> i moram ti reći da si ga bila zaslužila


a da?
i sad me vise ne volis? :Wink: 

(oli ima i onih koji ne zasluže, a dobiju po prstićima?ma niste vi takvi :Razz: )

----------


## Mima

Čak i Sheldon Cooper briše upozorenja nakon godinu dana.

----------


## anamar

> Čak i Sheldon Cooper briše upozorenja nakon godinu dana.


 :Laughing:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Čak i Sheldon Cooper briše upozorenja nakon godinu dana.


eto. 
ako vam to nije dovoljno....ccccc

----------


## Jurana

Aj priznaj, Neno, koliko si dobila privatnih poruka di te pitaju što si zgriješila?

Očekuj i moju  :Grin:

----------


## Cathy

> Aj priznaj, Neno, koliko si dobila privatnih poruka di te pitaju što si zgriješila?
> 
> Očekuj i moju


Mene više zanima tko je on: "Sheldon Cooper" , a neda mi se guglati. :Grin:

----------


## Jurana

To je oooon...
Cooper Sheldon  :Sing:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Aj priznaj, Neno, koliko si dobila privatnih poruka di te pitaju što si zgriješila?
> 
> Očekuj i moju


Nijednu. Koga briga danas, moja ti, za tuđe bezvezarije. Ovo kriza, jel'. Raja traži veselo. Jes' brate, ko će slušat tuđu muku.....

(jednog dana uđe Ibro u mahalu sam, isti gari kuper, sve je ličilo na san, na licu mu više ne bi sjene koju tugu pravi, mahalu, sevdah, ibro nije mogo da zaboravi ....)

A ne znam ni ja sama što je to  bilo, to valjda admini mogu vidjeti. Niti me zanima.
Znate :Raspa: , mi katolici imamo jedan lijep običaj :Grin: , odeš tamo, ispovijediš se, pokaješ se, shvatiš da si bio budala, obećaš si da nećeš više i onda to zaboraviš.
Vjerojatno sam ja to davno ispovijedila :lupetam, normalno: pa ako mi je Bog oprostio, tko je sad tu neki () admin da mi on to drži , haaaa, ha?!, oš se tuĆ?   :lool:

----------


## spajalica

The Big Bang theory
Sheldon Cooper

----------


## lidać2

i ja imam dvije opomene zuti i crveni karton... :Cool: (faca sam jel?) ..oba puta svojom krivnjom jer nisam razmisljala da se to nesmije... :Sad: 

mene sada zanima posto imam "crveni" karton u slucaju opet neke pogreske to znaci da me se izbacuje iz foruma???(no trudim se biti dobra  :Smile:   )

----------


## Cathy

> The Big Bang theory
> Sheldon Cooper


Hvala, nekako sam propustila to gledati, a muž tvrdi da ne odvajam rit od kauča. :Laughing:

----------


## Optimist

> Znate, mi katolici imamo jedan lijep običaj, odeš tamo, ispovijediš se, pokaješ se, shvatiš da si bio budala, obećaš si da nećeš više i onda to zaboraviš.


Pa ponoviš  :Grin: 

E, baš me nasmija  :Laughing:  Fala ti!

----------


## Beti3

Vidi se za koji post sam dobila opomenu. Tako je benigan, osim jedne riječi u kojoj je par slova i točkice, znači nije napisana nego cenzurirana :D
Ali, kakav je to forumaš koji nema opomenu!?

----------


## Optimist

Sad sam pročitala pravila foruma. Prvi put. Blamage  :Embarassed:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Vidi se za koji post sam dobila opomenu. Tako je benigan, osim jedne riječi u kojoj je par slova i točkice, znači nije napisana nego cenzurirana :D
> Ali, kakav je to forumaš koji nema opomenu!?


Kod mene se ne vidi. Valjda zato što je iz mezozoika. Samo piše - neprimjeren nivo komunikacije. Budući da rasist sigurno nisam bila, mora da sam poživčanila pa po nekome opendrečila. Šta ćeš, mladost-ludost :Grin: . Mlada i neiskusna.

Sad sam se tako izvještila, postala mudra i lukava, ni Lukava puščica mi nije ravan, da bih, da hoću, mogla nekoga tako spretno oprati, a ne da ne dobijem opomenu, nego da se i objektu pranja to čak i svidi, da ne zna što ga spopalo.  
Ok, nisam baš toliko spretna, ali znate što mislim, kako se ljigavo mogu upakirati spustevi, ako čovjek baš hoće. Kad je iskusan u forumiranju.

(optić, tnx) oćeš like? :Grin:

----------


## Optimist

> (optić, tnx) oćeš like?


Fakat si dilerica…prvi besplatno, dok se nisam navukla, ha? Jašta da hoću, pere me apstinencijska, vidiš da ti se uvlačim cijeli dan  :gaah: 

(jupiii, imam i nadimak  :Very Happy:  :Klap: )

----------


## daddycool

> Vidi se za koji post sam dobila opomenu. Tako je benigan, osim jedne riječi u kojoj je par slova i točkice, znači nije napisana nego cenzurirana :D
> Ali, kakav je to forumaš koji nema opomenu!?


iz tvojeg posta mi je jasno da uopće nisi razumjela zašto si tada dobila opomenu

----------


## daddycool

> a da?
> i sad me vise ne volis?
> 
> (oli ima i onih koji ne zasluže, a dobiju po prstićima?ma niste vi takvi)


nismo, ali nisu niti svim moderatorima kriteriji jednaki

----------


## ana.m

Imam i ja jednu skoro dvije godien i svaki put kad to vidim mislim si kaj to još tamo radi, a i ne sjećam se više kaj je bilo!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Eh, ja svoj opomenuti post vidim. Opet bih ga napisala  :Grin:  

Neno - katolkinjo - super ti je post o ispovijedi. Lajkala  :Laughing:

----------


## Optimist

Hehe, Sumskovoce, radiš na održavanju, dok mi Nena ne udijeli dnevnu dozu  :Teletubbies:

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Hehe, Sumskovoce, radiš na održavanju, dok mi Nena ne udijeli dnevnu dozu


Jašta da radim  :štrika:

----------


## Optimist

> jedne riječi u kojoj je par slova i točkice, znači nije napisana nego cenzurirana :D





> iz tvojeg posta mi je jasno da uopće nisi razumjela zašto si tada dobila opomenu


Je l' to znači da i dalje smijemo upakirano prostačiti? :priti_pliz:  :peace:

----------


## Beti3

> iz tvojeg posta mi je jasno da uopće nisi razumjela zašto si tada dobila opomenu


I sad opet proučavam svoj post i tražim razlog. Ah, valjda je stvar u tome da sam napisala "ljudi ........... uma". Jer, ako nije, stvarno ne znam.

----------


## Bodulica

i ja za "isprane mozgove" dobila opomenu, a meni u to vrijeme mozak bio na rezervi...nestašica ljekova  :Grin: 

problem je što sam shvatila zašto sam dobila opomenu, ali i dan danas isto to mislim. međutim, nisam vješta ko Nena pa se nisam naučila upakirati nego se često autocenzuriram, a to nije dobro za moje mentalno zdravlje :/  hebiga, nisu ni ljekovi svemogući :anafranil:

----------


## leonisa

je, i ja se vise necu pjesnicki izrazavati. u naletu inspracije izabrah kreaturu umjesto stvorenje. a ne znam jel se forumasica uvrijedila na stvor, stvorenje, miljenik ili sticenik uglednog covjeka ili nistariju, jer me nije pitala (iako se moze zakljuciti iz nastavka da se radi o (vidovitom) stvorenju, pa rekoh, pisi milijana bod, za anale neprimjerena komunikacija, za mene kazna sto sam nasjela na provokaciju. ravnoteza u svemiru postignuta.

s obzirom koliko je ovdije zena u hormonalnom disbalansu, jos je i malo opomena  :Grin:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> međutim, nisam vješta ko Nena pa se nisam naučila upakirati nego se često autocenzuriram


ajde, bodulice, pa tko može biti toliko vješt, ovako kako sam napisalala, to sam namjerno pretjerala:




> spretno oprati, a ne da ne dobijem opomenu, nego *da se i objektu pranja to čak i svidi*, da ne zna što ga je spopalo


  Kulturno obrazložiti je jedino što možeš, ili ne reći ništa, ovo sam se, da prostiš, pre....pretjerivala, kako bih ja to uspjela? (samo se hvalim bez pokrića :Grin: )..
A i bilo tko drugi. 
Probala sam se tu šaliti, podsjećanje na Lukavu Puščicu ( to je neki lik iz stripa dječjeg časopisa Mak, dovitljivi Indijanac) , pa ono "raja traže veselo, ko će slušat tuđu muku", to je iz pjesme Ibro (dirka naš) Zabranjenog pušenja, ali nitko nije skužio, aaaaaa, totalni fijasko, neuspjele šale.... :drama: 

Tko hoće biti normalan i kulturan, taj se suzdržava ili autocenzirira, kako ti kažeš, ako pošizi i mislim da je to potrebno jer nisam podržavatelj potpune tzv. slobode izražavanja mišljenja budući da su ta tzv. mišljenja kod pojedinih ljudi čisto smeće i nikakva šteta za ostale ljude ako im to smeće ne iskrenu po glavi.
Pri tom imam na umu one silne "komentatore" ispod tekstova na portalima, pa pogledajte vi kakva su to tamo "mišljenja". Jel' šteta ne zagaditi svoj mentalni prostor takvim biserima i ne pustiti ih na web? 

Na ovom forumu baš i nemam prilike prečesto se na nešto šokirati i skrenuti s pameti, dogodilo mi se to nekidan, jedva sam se suzdržala, jedva, ali sam uspjela (djelomično :Grin: ) da ne ispucam rafal, samo sam nešto rekla, a ni to nije bilo upakirano ni u ironiju ni sarkazam, što žene najčešće rade kad nešto "upakiravaju", nego onako kako sam i mislila, bez uvijanja. Rijetko me tu baš netko toliko izazove da poludim, a i dobrih sam živaca i inače i to mi dobro dođe u životu, naročito u komunikaciji s ljudima.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> *leonisa* - je, i ja se vise necu pjesnicki izrazavati. u naletu inspracije izabrah kreaturu umjesto stvorenje.


leonisa - "koje si ti stvorenje!" ili "koja si ti kreatura!", fakat nije isto :lool: 




> s obzirom koliko je ovdije zena u hormonalnom disbalansu, jos je i malo opomena


slažem se



> *Optimist*-Hehe, Sumskovoce, radiš na održavanju, dok mi Nena ne udijeli dnevnu dozu


A ne, nema više lajkova na lijepe oči :alexis: (sad kad si se navukla), sad samo lajkam opširne, fascinantne postove, i to one na temama koje mene zanimaju, ne na nekima bezveze (kao o djeci ili trudnoći:.LOL)


I sad, da zaokružim, konkretno pitanje za admina - kad će se početi brisati bilješke  o opomenama, nakon godine dana, dvije?

----------


## leonisa

kako nije? pogle rijecnik stranih rijeci. al dobro, od sad samo vokabularom zdravo seljacki  :Smile: 
kad netko napise da nas sve na topicu muzevi lazu, necu pisat i brisat vec odgovoriti u sridu :D

nena, al to samo ti vidis. evo da nisi napisala ne bi ni znala. ko ni ostali. dok lajkove vidi svatko  :Grin:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> nena, al to samo ti vidis. evo da nisi napisala ne bi ni znala. ko ni ostali. dok lajkove vidi svatko


a šta mene brigaju drugi?
 meni je najvažnije moje vlastito mišljenje (o samoj sebi)  :lool:

----------


## Optimist

> (kao o djeci ili trudnoći:.LOL)


Kaj tu ima i takvih tema?  :Confused:  :Laughing:

----------


## Beti3

> Kaj tu ima i takvih tema?


A nađu se i one o porodu, nevjerojatno!! :Laughing: ( koje ja moram preskakati, dobila sam takav naputak na pp, sa visokog mjesta  :Cool: )

Optimist, jako mi se sviđa tvoj potpis, ali kako ga lajkati? Nema, moram to napisati :Smile: .

----------


## ivarica

> Čak i Sheldon Cooper briše upozorenja nakon godinu dana.



brise
ali pamti

----------


## Optimist

> Optimist, jako mi se sviđa tvoj potpis, ali kako ga lajkati? Nema, moram to napisati.


 :Kiss: 

(idem tražiti te teme o porodu da vidim zašto moraš  :Preskace uze: )  :Grin:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

se sjeća tko radijske emisije tog imena?

----------


## maria71

najbolje je otići na fejs i onda blokirati  sve koji  ti nisu  po volji  :Smile:  a forum koristiti  kao  servis  informiranja    ili   sredstvo edukacije .
imam i  ja opomenu i baš sam ponosna na nju .i neka stoji  dok server ne krepa :Smile:

----------


## Bodulica

> ajde, bodulice, pa tko može biti toliko vješt, ovako kako sam napisalala, to sam namjerno pretjerala:


ma skužila sam i htjela čak i lajkati taj tvoj post, ali mi vjera brani.  :Grin:

----------


## Bodulica

> najbolje je otići na fejs i onda blokirati  sve koji  ti nisu  po volji  a forum koristiti  kao  servis  informiranja    ili   sredstvo edukacije .
> imam i  ja opomenu i baš sam ponosna na nju .i neka stoji  dok server ne krepa


potpis, al se još uvijek ne mogu odreći filozofskog kutka.

ovo o porodima i dojenju sam zaključila da me pregazilo vrijeme. filozofirati još uvijek malo mogu, al i taj dio mozga mi šteka pa najčešće statiram. :Cool:

----------


## daddycool

> I sad, da zaokružim, konkretno pitanje za admina - kad će se početi brisati bilješke  o opomenama, nakon godine dana, dvije?


opomene imaju definirani rok trajanja i to je konfigurabilno, ovo što tebe zanima nisam našao u postavkama koje su meni dostupne

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> opomene imaju definirani rok trajanja i to je konfigurabilno, ovo što tebe zanima nisam našao u postavkama koje su meni dostupne


Pa prenesi nadležnima, fleksibilnost se traži danas, vidim da i sami uvodite promjene, a nama ste predvidjeli da imamo grešne uspomene za vječnost.

----------


## jelena.O

> i ja imam dvije opomene zuti i crveni karton...(faca sam jel?) ..oba puta svojom krivnjom jer nisam razmisljala da se to nesmije...


znači sad više javno ne pišu opomene?

----------


## Optimist

> znači sad više javno ne pišu opomene?


A, ne, ne, koliko sam shvatila, opomene su i dalje javne, ali za oči javnosti imaju rok trajanja. Grešniku, prijestupniku, opomenutom ostane trajni pečat, samo njemu vidljiv, kao upozorenje da ide i ne griješi više  :iskušenje:

----------


## Optimist

Ili su nadležni postali fleksibilniji i uvažili Nenin zahtjev za brisanjem prekršaja?

Jesu li, Neno? (ja ((još)) nemam forumsku grešnu uspomenu da bih znala sa sigurnošću reći  :Saint:   :Grin: )

----------


## Beti3

Prekršaji su živi i zdravi, hvala na pitanju, krase profil. U mom slučaju samo jedan.  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

Lol, Beti3, zaboravih i na tvoju grešnu uspomenu  :lool:  

Dobro je dok ne stavljaju grimizna slova  :drama:

----------


## Beti3

O, jesu, itekako su grimizna! I crveni karton se crveni i naslov teme se itekako crveni s preljevom na grimiz, a bogme i ime osobe koja mi je opomenu dala! :Smile: 

Nema ti druge nego dobiti opomenu pa da vidiš kako je efektno  :Grin: .

----------


## Optimist

Što se buniš, ide ti uz jagode na avataru  :Grin: 

Hm, meni crvena ne ide uz image pa ako se ne mogu birati boje, onda rađe ne bih opomenu, vjerovat ću ti na riječ da je efektno  :Wink: 

(iako mi je grimizna boja bila asocijacija na jednu knjigu i film)

----------


## Beti3

Ovoga puta sam dobila žuti karton.  :Cool:

----------

